# Morgan Out Island Need feedback



## psymonds (Sep 28, 2000)

Hi Folks.. I am looking at a Older Morgan Out Island 28 ... I can do all the needed work and it does need a bit... my ? is how these boats sail... I''m told they will get about 5 or 6 knots, but don''t sail well on a reach... We will just be sailing in Long Island Sound, with some 2-3 day trips to Block or possibly up the coast to MA,or ME. The boat looks really comfortable, it''s huge inside... I have an ODay 25 CB that''s not very stable... and I guess the Morgan would be going from one end of the spectrum to the other as far as stability... Any Comments would be appreciated. Thanks.. Pret


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I once owned an OI 28 .... sturdy little boat that outsailed many larger boats.
You might try asking this same question on the Morgan list here at Sailnet. There are many Morgan owners that would just love to respond to your questions.

Robert Eliason
M323


----------



## captchase (Mar 30, 2000)

I had a Morgan OI 33 which we sailed in your area...they do NOT sail to windward so make sure you have a good engine! Winds can be light on the Sound as you know and it does take a bit to shift em. We had a drifter which came in usefull.
Had a lot of fun on the boat though and the interior was huge!
We had a Perkins 4-108 which was more than adequate.

Andy Chase


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

i bought a 28 two years ago they are really a good boat lots of room the sail nice and handle heavy weather and waves very nicely you feel secure and safe a broad reach is a little slow and rolly but you cant have everything with a new bottom and sails full batton main and a 145 jenny i sail in the six''s keeping up with the newer hunters and catalinas

i live on freedom 3-5 months at a time and find her very comfortable for two and a 12olb dog

good luck

mark


----------



## zepproxx (Jun 12, 2001)

just got a 28 morgan. I used to have a 41 oi. I know of a pretty good deal on a 1970 in st pete if you would like the link let me know. They are asking $5500.00. I''ll let you know how she sails as soon as I know.


----------

